# VLCC Alva Star



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

I am looking for information (pictures, particulars, owners and history) on a VLCC named Alva Star. I have searched the internet without much success at all. I joined this vessel, as 2/0 in January of 1971 in Finnart and payed-off in April when she went to guarantee dry-dock in Lisbon four months later. She was bulit in Sweden (1969/70?) and originally manned by German officers and Philippino crew even though she was registered in London. I was one of a number of Brits that were gradually replacing the German compliment.

Any information on this vessel, and those who sailed on her, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## henk maersk (Aug 23, 2006)

Nova Scotian said:


> I am looking for information (pictures, particulars, owners and history) on a VLCC named Alva Star. I have searched the internet without much success at all. I joined this vessel, as 2/0 in January of 1971 in Finnart and payed-off in April when she went to guarantee dry-dock in Lisbon four months later. She was bulit in Sweden (1969/70?) and originally manned by German officers and Philippino crew even though she was registered in London. I was one of a number of Brits that were gradually replacing the German compliment.
> 
> Any information on this vessel, and those who sailed on her, would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


I can only help you with particulars:

ALVA STAR Imo:7003518 (G.N.E.C.)
Build 1969 at A/B Götaverken - Göteborg (844) for Alva Steamship Co.Ltd. - London. 1090'3" x 1050'0" x 149'9" x 87'6" x 67'9 1/2" (332,32 x 320,05 x 45,65 x 26,67 x 20,66 m) 113.933 grt; 228.100 dwt. 1 turbo electric steam turbine made Stal-Laval high pressure triple reduction low pressure reduction geared to screw shaft driving 1 fixed propeller; 32.450 bhp; 23.866 kW; 16 knots. 2 generators 1300 kW and 1 generator 1200 kW.14 cargo tanks. In 1980 renamed AL SAUDIA by Amar Line Maritime Co.Ltd. (Shipping Management S.A.M.) - Jeddah. In November 1982 scrapped.

Best regards, Henk


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

pictures and details are at the following:

http://supertankers.topcities.com/part-1/id337.htm

regards


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

john shaw said:


> pictures and details are at the following:
> 
> http://supertankers.topcities.com/part-1/id337.htm
> 
> regards


 Hi John:

A great site...thanks for the information.

Cheers


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

henk maersk said:


> I can only help you with particulars:
> 
> ALVA STAR Imo:7003518 (G.N.E.C.)
> Build 1969 at A/B Götaverken - Göteborg (844) for Alva Steamship Co.Ltd. - London. 1090'3" x 1050'0" x 149'9" x 87'6" x 67'9 1/2" (332,32 x 320,05 x 45,65 x 26,67 x 20,66 m) 113.933 grt; 228.100 dwt. 1 turbo electric steam turbine made Stal-Laval high pressure triple reduction low pressure reduction geared to screw shaft driving 1 fixed propeller; 32.450 bhp; 23.866 kW; 16 knots. 2 generators 1300 kW and 1 generator 1200 kW.14 cargo tanks. In 1980 renamed AL SAUDIA by Amar Line Maritime Co.Ltd. (Shipping Management S.A.M.) - Jeddah. In November 1982 scrapped.
> ...


 Hi Henke:

Just what I was looking for....thanks

Cheers


----------



## inkerman (Jul 30, 2015)

My Uncle, a Chris Narraway was on Alva Star in 1971 if you knew him


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Alva Star*



inkerman said:


> My Uncle, a Chris Narraway was on Alva Star in 1971 if you knew him


Hi:

I joined Alva Star in early January, 1971, in Finnart, as Second Mate and left in late April when she was in drydock in Lisbon. I don't recall your uncles name. What was his position on board? I remember all the mates were Brits, the engineers were German and British and the crew were Philipinos. The Master was Captain Morgan.

Regards

Peter Dunford


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't think she was turbo electric - just a standard geared turbine.


----------



## inkerman (Jul 30, 2015)

http://7seasvessels.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/ALVASTAR1970.jpg

I may have the year wrong, could have been 1972 
my uncle was on board. I have a feeling he was third mate but not 100% sure. I remember visiting the ship somewhere in Scotland around that time.


----------



## Alron (Feb 13, 2017)

Nova Scotian said:


> I am looking for information (pictures, particulars, owners and history) on a VLCC named Alva Star. I have searched the internet without much success at all. I joined this vessel, as 2/0 in January of 1971 in Finnart and payed-off in April when she went to guarantee dry-dock in Lisbon four months later. She was bulit in Sweden (1969/70?) and originally manned by German officers and Philippino crew even though she was registered in London. I was one of a number of Brits that were gradually replacing the German compliment.
> 
> Any information on this vessel, and those who sailed on her, would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


I was Electrical Officer in Summer 1975, at that stage there were only two germans as officers, everyone else UK. Also still Philipino crew.


----------



## AndyBinder47 (Aug 8, 2021)

inkerman said:


> My Uncle, a Chris Narraway was on Alva Star in 1971 if you knew him


I knew Chris Narraway on ALVA STAR in 1972. He was 2nd Mate and I was 3rd Mate. Very nice guy, good brain (think he persuaded me to join the Company). Remember him studying for his Extra Master's in Warsash. What happened to him?
Andy Binder. [email protected]


----------

